# Wie sieht eure Ausrüstung aus?



## Dominik Haubrich (19. Dezember 2001)

So,

neues Forum - neues Glück  

Also mich würde mal interessieren, mit was für Systemen ihr arbeitet. Ich bin gerade dabei, meinem Vater eine Videoschnitt-Station auf seinem etwas in die Jahre gekommenen PC einzurichten.

Hardware:

Pentium II - 400Mhz
128 SDRAM
2 HDD's mit zusammen ca. 21GB
ATI RagePro Grafikkarte

Emnic Firewire Videoschnittkarte
Hauppauge WinTV Karte
Kamera Sony TRV-125 (mit DV-Out)

Software:
Adobe Premiere 5.0

Und nun seid ihr dran...


----------



## Psyclic (19. Dezember 2001)

PIII 600 *würg*
384 mb sdram (infenion pc133)
soundblaster onboard
geforce II MX 400 64mb
20x toaster
kein cd rom drive
nen scanner der inner ecke verstaubt und n
wacom

maus...intelli optical

software...was man so brauch


----------



## gremmlin (19. Dezember 2001)

Ahoi.

Intel Celeron 500->533 (würg)
128 SDRAM
Sound OnBoard
12x8x32 brennen
48x CDROM
3,5" Disk
17" Philips Monitor (ja ich weiß..sucks)
Voodoo 3 3000 16MB Grafik
Joystick
Gamepad
Cordless Mouse/Tastatur (Logitech)
HP Drucker


----------



## Scalé (19. Dezember 2001)

öhm juns ich glaub ibi meint rechner ausrüstung im bezug auf videoschnitt hard und software oder? 

head


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (19. Dezember 2001)

Gut erkannt


----------



## scavanger (19. Dezember 2001)

cool,

mein wunsch wurde ja schnell berücksichtigt.

hier mein pc
amd duron 900 mhz
512 mb ram
40 gb maxtor 5400 u/min
geforce 2 mx mit 64 mb
billig via firewire karte mit 4 ein bzw ausgängen für 60 DM
hercules muse xl sounkarte
creative labs cambridge works game surround system fps1600 oder so
brenner 
usw

software
windows xp
premiere 6

mit diesem pc konnte ich ohne probleme meinen ersten film in höchster qualität schneiden.
könnt ihn euch ja unter

http://www.christiangrail.de/video

runterladen incl. making of
(sind flash6 files mit projektor deshalb .exe)

dat wars mal wieder 

christian grail


----------



## L-Boogie (19. Dezember 2001)

hossa ^iB|Za^!


mein kollege hat sich vor zwei wochen ein neues system zusammengefriemelt, um endlich mal etwas fixer an seinen videos arbeiten zu können

war alles etwas umfanhreicher, weil er auch analog ein UND ausgänge brauchte (keine ahnung warum)  


athlon xp1600 auf nem asus board
512 MB RAM (will er wohl so schnell wie möglich noch ausbauen)
60 GB Festplatte
und eine ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon 8500DV (billiger für die Leistung geht es kaum)

der rest von der hardware is ja net sooo interessant
überleg dir gut ob es auch analog sein muß
das karten desaster (firewirekarte/tv-karte/geforce3-karte hatte er sich auch überlegt bis die ATI raus kam) und das geld kann man sich gut sparen


----------



## Kurini (19. Dezember 2001)

ALso ich hab nen :

pIII 866 mhz 
512 MB RAM 
geforce 2mx
40 GB IBM 7200 U/min
Soundblaster PCI 128 [zu weihnaachten gibts ne Creative Audigy Platin EX ]
TerraTec Tv karte [Sateliten anschluss , digital LNB und digital resiver]

So da hab ich auch gleich mal ne frage gilt das hier nur für reality movies oder dürfens auch movies gemacht mit 3D Studio Max , Flash , Cartoon movies usw. sein ?

cya


----------



## Tim C. (23. Dezember 2001)

mmmm mal mein system hier posten:

PC:  

Athlon C 1333 MHZ (auf drecks Mainboard)
512 MB DDR-Ram
40 GB HDD
Tekram Firewire Karte

Software: 

Windows 2000
Adobe Premiere 6
...eigentlich alles was ich grade so brauche


----------



## fungo (5. Januar 2002)

kann ich mit der z. b. tekram firewirekarte von nem dv camcorder mit premiere 6 videos capturen?

Ich hab übrigens den JVC DVX-4 Camcorder


----------



## dave_ (5. Januar 2002)

hmmm ich schau hier grade rein weil ich paar tips zu adobe premiere suche 

also software ist dann adobe premiere.
meine brandneue maschiene 
athlon xp 1600+
voodoo3
256 mb ddram
15 gb platte, verdammt langsam, aber bald kommt neue her.

leider habe ich keine digitalkamera, tvkarte o.ä.


----------



## fungo (5. Januar 2002)

Ich hoffe jemand kann meine Frage beantworten


----------



## fungo (6. Januar 2002)

Und was kosten so firewire karten?


----------



## ponda (6. Januar 2002)

hi,
wollte auch mal meine PC konfiguration angeben:

ich arbeite mit media studio pro 6.0
PIV 1,8 GHz
80 GB Festplatte
GeForce 3 mit allen möglichen anschlüssen
sound on board mit allen anschlüssen
512 mb ram
etc...
mein problem ist nur, dass meine Kamera kaputt gegangen ist 

Ps: so ne firewire karte gibt es schon ab ca. 50 €


----------



## fungo (7. Januar 2002)

ICH wollte wissen ob das so funzt!


----------



## ponda (8. Januar 2002)

Ja, dass kann man sogar mit den meisten kostenlosen Programmen.
Und bei der karte ist üblicherweise ein programm zum capturen dabei.


----------



## Moartel (24. Januar 2002)

Ich habe mit ein paar anderen zusammen eine Projektgruppe für einen Film gegründet den wir Ende der Schulzeit drehen wollen. Glücklicherweise sind wir technisch ziemlich gut ausgestattet.
Wir haben zuerst mal mein eigenes System:

AMD 1.4GHz
512MB RAM
leider nur so 30GB verfügbarer Plattenspeicher
bald ne GF3 Karte

System vom Vater des Initiators des Projektes
DUAL P3 1GHz
512 oder 1024MB RAM (weiß nimmer genau)
eine ziemlich fette Graka 
große Festplatte

Ein anderer von uns will sich demnächste nen neuen PC kaufen, der hat dann sicher 1.7GHz, 512MB RAM und eine 60GB Festplatte.
Jetzt könnt ihr neidisch werden   

Software sag ich mal ned, aber alles was wir wollen kriegen wir in der neuesten Version ;-)


----------



## CIE KazaM (29. Juli 2005)

Habs mit Sony Vegas 4.0 versucht werde mir da es nur ne Trail is aber 
Adobe Premiere 6.5 holen.


Hardware
--------------------------------------
AMD 64 3400+   2,2 GHz
1024 GB DDR RAM CL2
2x120 GB S-ATA Raid 0
Gainward 2600/GeForce 6800 Ultra (leider AGP)

und zum schneiden sehr kompfortabel zwei TFT's Sony SDM-HS93 (19 zoll)
-------------------------------------


----------



## kamY (8. August 2005)

Mein PC:

Intel Pentium 4 , 3,2 GHz
1024 DDR-Ram 
Asus 6800e 
Asus Mainboard P5GD2
250 GB intern, 120 GB extern 
DVD Brenner , DVD Player
Card Reader 
FireWire

Belinea TFT 19" 

Hab lange drauf gespart, um mit Videobearbeitung anfangen zu können. Zuerst habe ich mit MAGIX Video Deluxe geschnitten, aber ich denke, dass jetzt mal was größeres kommt. 

Gruß kamY


----------



## thecamillo (8. August 2005)

Naja meine Ausrüstung lässt ein wenig zu Wünschen übrig:

Ich nutze Vegas 4.0 zum Schnitt und Übergang!

Habe zum Auslagern eine 200er und eine 400er Platte drin.

Leider nur einen Athlon 1,2 GHzler, dafür aber 4 GB RAM.

Mein nächstes System wird der absolute MegaBrüller. Kostet aber leider fast 6k Euro!

cu thecamillo


----------



## meta_grafix (8. August 2005)

Moin,

Hardware:

Celsius R630
2x XEON 3,6 GHz 64 HT
8 GB ECC DDR2-400
3dlabs Wildcat Realizm 800 (640 MB)
Insgesamt 640 GB S-ATA
NEC Allesbrenner

Monitore: 2x TFT 20,1'' Siemens P20-2 und ein Sony TV zur Abstimmung.

Software:

Adobe Video Collection Pro, div. PlugIn's
Cinema 4D R9 Studio

Gruß


----------



## C4D_Joe (8. August 2005)

@meta_grafix: Nicht schlecht, das Teil! Hast du das Privat oder beruflich?

Also, meine Ausrüstung (*kotz*):
Athlon 64 3400+
1 GB RAM
Radeon 9600 256 MB
160 GB HD
Allesbrenner
BenQ FP71E+ 17" (Aber immerhin nur 8ms Reaktionszeit)

Cinema 4D R9 Studio Bundle (Juhuu!)
Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Juhuu!)

Da muss bald mal wieder was neues her!

Joe


----------



## meta_grafix (8. August 2005)

Das Ding ist rein Privat !


----------



## chmee (11. August 2005)

meta_grafix: Respect ! Feines Stück Elektronik.

Meine Gerätschaft:

*Video*: Arbeitet bei DV absolut sauber
-------------------------------
WinXP+SP2 + Adobe VideoCollectionPro
---
Athlon XP2800+
1GB
200 GB HDD
Allesbrenner
Firewirekarte + Terratec CameoConvert800
Eizo 21" F77S
-------------------------------------------------------------
*Audio*: Schon ziemlich alt, läuft aber, mit Ausnahmen, ziemlich anstandslos.
----------------------
WinXP + SP2 + Logic 5.5 + Soundforge5 + Plugs
---
Duron 1800
768MB RAM
180GB HDD
CD-Brenner
EWS 64XL
Belinea 17" - 6 Jahre alt und leicht unscharf, aber naja 
---------

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (11. August 2005)

Hi,

mein 21' Eizo F77 hat suverän 5 Jahre gehalten, tolles Stück.

Gruß


----------

